# Log Dump



## HomeBody (Nov 20, 2012)

I found this log dump last spring. I've been hunting for walnut but there wasn't any there. Not a piece. 

Just got permission recently to get any of this...he said take whatever you want. I guess it's what you'd expect from a log dump. Huge trunk sections too big to get on a splitter. Lots of multiple crotch pieces. Some of this stuff has been there a while and I guess might be spalted. 

I have a trailer now but no winch and no tractor at home to handle such large pieces. Not yet anyway.

[attachment=13725]
[attachment=13726]

Here is my lovely wife. You can tell by the look on her face that she is thrilled that I found all this wood I can bring home.
[attachment=13727]

I think this is pin oak but not positive.
[attachment=13729]
[attachment=13730]
[attachment=13731]

This looks like hackberry. The yard stick is a 4-footer. Maybe some locust on the lower left.
[attachment=13732]

I think this looks like elm.
[attachment=13733]

It looks like I might have a wood supply if I can get some heavier equipment in the near future. Gary


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice find! Maybe the owner will let you bring your chainsaw to cut the pieces down to more managable sizes?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2012)

Also learn parbuckling. It enables you to load heavy logs with a relatively small inexpensive winch. Might be your answer to get started.


----------



## gvwp (Nov 20, 2012)

I always love picking through log dumps. Never know what goodies you might discover.  Happy hunting.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 21, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Also learn parbuckling. It enables you to load heavy logs with a relatively small inexpensive winch. Might be your answer to get started.



Never heard of it but I'll look it up. My back is already parbuckled so I need all the mechanical help I can get.:sad: I'm too crippled up to even be doing this log stuff but I can't stay away. It's just too much fun. Gary


----------

